# Do I need Staff Pad?



## killbreth (Aug 22, 2021)

Hoping I can get some advice from users here. I just got an iPad Pro with apple Pencil and am hoping to be able to use it to write music on.

im a long time logic user and use Sibelius as well. I do all of my mock-ups in logic so am not concerned about libraries that a particular notation program may have, I really just want something that I can hand write music on that will convert it to good looking manuscript. I am mainly interested in using it for things like lead sheets or quickly doing examples for students, etc. I am happy to do laroger scores etc in Sibelius.

is there one program where the handwriting feature works really well? It seems as if all that people discuss on this sub forum is Staff Pad but it seems a bit overkill for what I need it for. Of course if that is the only one that really works I will get it but would rather save the money if there is another option

thanks!


----------



## Jett Hitt (Aug 22, 2021)

killbreth said:


> Hoping I can get some advice from users here. I just got an iPad Pro with apple Pencil and am hoping to be able to use it to write music on.
> 
> im a long time logic user and use Sibelius as well. I do all of my mock-ups in logic so am not concerned about libraries that a particular notation program may have, I really just want something that I can hand write music on that will convert it to good looking manuscript. I am mainly interested in using it for things like lead sheets or quickly doing examples for students, etc. I am happy to do laroger scores etc in Sibelius.
> 
> ...


Notion might fit the bill. Its handwriting recognition gets high marks. Dorico and Sibelius just dropped iPad versions, but they seem to be ridiculously expensive. StaffPad is most definitely not a notation program.


----------



## RSK (Aug 22, 2021)

No one "needs" StaffPad, or any other iPad notation program. However, if that's the way you'd like to work there are now alternatives. I have StaffPad and like it quite a bit, but the recent announcement that Dorico came out with an iPad version caught my attention because I use Dorico on the desktop. Since you use Sibelius, you might be interested in their new iPad version.






Music Notation App – Sibelius for Mobile – Avid


The world’s best-selling notation software is now available on iPad with the Sibelius music notation app. Work anywhere and take all your scores too.




www.avid.com


----------



## Markrs (Aug 22, 2021)

killbreth said:


> I really just want something that I can hand write music on that will convert it to good looking manuscript


I love StaffPad, but not for the manuscript more that I can compose music on the go that with samples that sound really good.

If I wanted good manuscript I think I would either go with, Notion as it is nice and cheap, Dorico or Sibelius for iPad. Not saying that StaffPad can't do that, it is just not it's forte


----------



## Martin S (Aug 22, 2021)

Does Dorico and Sibelius for iPad support handwriting recognition, though? I thought only Notion and StaffPad supported this?

I concur, that StaffPad isn’t for engraving purposes; it’s more of a compositional tool.


----------



## Markrs (Aug 22, 2021)

Martin S said:


> Does Dorico and Sibelius for iPad support handwriting recognition, though? I thought only Notion and StaffPad supported this?
> 
> I concur, that StaffPad isn’t for engraving purposes; it’s more of a compositional tool.


You are right that neither at this time support handwriting, though I believe it is on Dorico's backlog of features (can't remember where I saw that mentioned, so I could be wrong)


----------



## pizzarco (Aug 22, 2021)

Staffpad, you can usually get a refund from Apple, they allow a little time for evaluation. There is information and videos for learning in StaffPad itself.

For lead sheets, try Dorico since it is free, as you only need one instrument (and it allows 2) (not that it currently supports the Apple Pencil). I have not tried adding chord symbols, I presume it is possible. It has no handwriting to have to interpret (and potentially get incorrect, needing correction) so might be quicker.
I have used Notion and Symphony Pro for lead sheets, but will change to Dorico (as I have the desktop version) for lead sheets next time I need to do them.

(For orchestrations, usually I need the audio stems, so I use StaffPad).


----------



## Pseudonym (Aug 22, 2021)

Assuming that you can get used to writing your notation in the manner prescribed by Staffpad, the app definitely has less of a learning curve, and a *much* less cluttered and complex interface than, say, Symphony Pro (which I also have). It was designed from the start for handwriting, and I would guess that continued improvement of this capability would be a major priority. I am using Staffpad mostly for piano scores, so that involves using more voices per staff. Nonetheless, it works pretty well. Occasionally I encounter what seem to be bugs (unpredictable behavior, especially in the area of playback and dynamics). Also, once in a while, a very complex measure with numerous atypical tuplets can throw off the timing, and the app can claim there is a timing error where there is none.


----------



## brandowalk (Aug 23, 2021)

killbreth said:


> I am mainly interested in using it for things like lead sheets or quickly doing I really just want something that I can hand write music on that will convert it to good looking manuscript. I am mainly interested in using it for things like lead sheets or quickly doing examples for students, etc. I am happy to do laroger scores etc in Sibelius.


Staffpad is more than capable for quick examples for students. Lead sheets as well, with exception of more advance chords and alterations. It has a convenient copy of the clipboard that you can paste into emails or PowerPoint. 

Last week I was fortunate to have a (semi-pro) string quartet read a seven minute piece from my Staffpad output. They had no problem or comments with it after I asked, with exception of some page turns (mostly due to there being no breaks in the part).

For anything serious, export to another program and more time is necessary.


----------



## jonathanparham (Aug 23, 2021)

Love love staffpad. But I don't think it's at engraving level yet


----------



## Pseudonym (Aug 24, 2021)

One other thing I had meant to mention is that Staffpad uses relatively few discrete *tools *to do things such as add ties and slurs, change note values, intervals, etc.. I had tried to get comfortable using _Finale_, and of course many people are able to, but I found the constant tool switching to be laborious. I ended up using _Overture_, which allows many operations within the scope of a single selection tool. Unfortunately, it does not appear as if the app is supported anymore. But Staffpad is definitely along similar lines in terms of the (comparatively) minimal toolset. For my purposes, a less-than-ideal engraved appearance is secondary, as long as the music can be read comfortably.


----------

